# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  Anabolic Review Steroid Profile: Oral Turinabol (Chlordehydromethyltestosterone)

## Property of Steroid.com

Click Drug Name to View Profile: Turinabol

----------


## paintball4ever85

hooker is this available in mexico, or is the fake percentage probably too high for this product?

----------


## inspector_injector

There are a couple of underground labs that make this

----------


## 100m champ

t-bol is not as hard to obtain as people make it seem

----------


## slitsoul13

> t-bol is not as hard to obtain as people make it seem



only BD makes it correct? If people don't have a powder / BD or UG source, it's going to be hard for them to get..

----------


## inspector_injector

--^^ True. It's similar in price to anavar .

----------


## fhorst

I don't recall it's OK to post prizes... 
but I get then arounf 1/4 of your prize.. (in Thailand) 

better talk to your supplier..  :Big Grin:

----------


## JiGGaMaN

by the way its biphasically not biphastically type in "biphastically" in google and look how many people copied your profiles  :Smilie:

----------


## donopat

i got some from a source that carries bd products. international. i will not name them. 

taking 20mg's a day. price wasn't too bad. i am sure ug labs will come up some real cheap prices, i just haven't found one yet. plus, i am using a variety of other products (not international.)

----------


## system admin

....

----------

